# Hatteras gear questions



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll be in Hatteras in mid June to do a combination of kayak and surf fishing, depending on the wind. I have plenty of lighter gear for sea mullet, pomps, etc. However, I'm trying to figure out what I should bring for the bigger stuff. I know it's a long shot, but I'm planning on targeting the cobia from the surf if they around. I have a 10 ft lamiglass spinning rod (3-8 oz) with a spheros 12000 and 80# braid. Obviously, braid is a big issue around there at certain times. Would it be a problem in June? I'm searching for a spare spool so I can have mono on hand, but it's an older reel so I don't know if I'll find it. 

I also have an older daiwa sealine 170 magforce that's in great shape and spooled up with 20# mono. I'm thinking about buying a heaver to round out the combo (either a Penn torque or an ocean master). However, I only surf fish about once every few years, so I'm not sure whether it's worth investing $150+ on another rod. Will I be ok with the spinning setup, or should I go ahead and get a conventional rod? 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jtsnake said:


> I'll be in Hatteras in mid June to do a combination of kayak and surf fishing, depending on the wind. I have plenty of lighter gear for sea mullet, pomps, etc. However, I'm trying to figure out what I should bring for the bigger stuff. I know it's a long shot, but I'm planning on targeting the cobia from the surf if they around. I have a 10 ft lamiglass spinning rod (3-8 oz) with a spheros 12000 and 80# braid. Obviously, braid is a big issue around there at certain times. Would it be a problem in June? I'm searching for a spare spool so I can have mono on hand, but it's an older reel so I don't know if I'll find it.
> 
> I also have an older daiwa sealine 170 magforce that's in great shape and spooled up with 20# mono. I'm thinking about buying a heaver to round out the combo (either a Penn torque or an ocean master). However, I only surf fish about once every few years, so I'm not sure whether it's worth investing $150+ on another rod. Will I be ok with the spinning setup, or should I go ahead and get a conventional rod?
> 
> ...


 Stick with what you got if it holds plenty of that braid.. You say you have a yak.. Well,yak a bait out over the first bar near Hat inlet,Frisco Pier,preferably where there isn't a LOT of fishermen.. In my opinion braid is the better way to go when you have a bait 2 to 3 hundred yards out.. Back to the reel.. If that reel holds 500 of that braid,has a non sticky drag,you should be fine...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

what bait ya yakkin for cobes ken? live? dead?
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bottom bait fresh bunker.. Dead bait with good smell.. If conditions are right,a float with a livebait ie bluefish or menhaden would work,but that takes up a lot of space and that time of year there will be folks on those beaches. You may find a spot that isn't crowded,but there will be some near you..


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Drumdum. The reel is in good shape with the carbon fiber drag upgrade, but definitely won't hold that much line. Probably around 300 yards, more if I dropped back to 50#. So it sounds like braid won't get everyone around me riled up in June? Will probably bring a cooler of fresh corncob mullet with me (maybe some bunker and spot too) so should be ok there. I would just assume sight fish out of the yak past the breakers, but I know that will take a miracle of calm wind to happen.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Bunch of them (Cobia) in the Sound this Year, One of my Clients on my Kayak Fishing Adventures caught one from the Kayak.... Granted it was a Small one but a Cobia from the Kayak is Epic in my book... Good as it gets, this thing was tail walkin like a Marlin and takin Drag at the same time, looked like he was flyin a Kite a few times the thing was getting so much air..Caught it on a Trout Rod and 10 pound test... blast for him, fish of a lifetime........ JAM


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

JAM said:


> Bunch of them (Cobia) in the Sound this Year, One of my Clients on my Kayak Fishing Adventures caught one from the Kayak.... Granted it was a Small one but a Cobia from the Kayak is Epic in my book... Good as it gets, this thing was tail walkin like a Marlin and takin Drag at the same time, looked like he was flyin a Kite a few times the thing was getting so much air..Caught it on a Trout Rod and 10 pound test... blast for him, fish of a lifetime........ JAM


Thanks Jam. Looked at your website and learned a lot. Thanks! May try to get a little closer to the inlet by kayak if the weather holds up. Otherwise, I guess I'll stick a tld 25 on a heaver and try to yak the baits out as far as we can.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jtsnake said:


> Thanks Jam. Looked at your website and learned a lot. Thanks! May try to get a little closer to the inlet by kayak if the weather holds up. Otherwise, I guess I'll stick a tld 25 on a heaver and try to yak the baits out as far as we can.


 Be very careful near the inlet in a yak.. Jam will tell you the same,you can get into a heap of trouble very quickly near that inlet..

Jam is also right about the cobes in the sound last year.. Caught more there than I have since 79 or 80.. They made a great comeback there... Also,they were caught into July..


----------

